# Desktop Plus



## jdp (Jul 1, 2013)

Was running Desktop Plus 2.8.3 on Windows 7. Hard drive failure. The only place I had the program files stored was the failed hard drive. I can find my key in my account but don't have the download files. Chat with TiVo online indicates that I have to buy a new copy for $16.99. Principle of the thing is just wrong. Any ideas on how to get the program files that I can activate with my paid key?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Ive never had to buy another copy. I just download the free version and then unlock it to get the Plus.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

ggieske,

Is that the free version (that is no longer offered on tivo.com), or the plus version?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unless they change something in the future there is only one version. The only difference for Plus is you get a key that when entered into the program unlocks the extra features. You use the same installer whether you want free or Plus.


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

So technically the download link is hidden, but still available. That is unless that address see's a peak in use and then Tivo hides the file again. Knowing them it will require some kind of password for approval to download shortly.:up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They can't really do that. They have to have a way for paying customers to redownload the installer if they get a new PC, etc... Unless they do a whole log-in license system like Norton they'll have to have a public download link.

The main reason they got rid of the free version is not to make more money but because Windows 8 does not include an MPEG-2 decoder by default. So people installing the free version were not guaranteed to be able to play .tivo files on their PC. The Plus version includes a MPEG-2 decoder so with it they can guarantee files will play. It's more of a support decision then anything else.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Thos19 said:


> ggieske,
> 
> Is that the free version (that is no longer offered on tivo.com), or the plus version?


It's the same URL and the same free version it has always been. So far they have never actually removed any of the Desktop files and I can go back at least as far as 2.51.


----------



## MrFSU (Jun 25, 2005)

Is that 2.8.3 the latest version? I'm trying to reinstall (have a key for desktop plus I bought back in 2008) and couldn't fine anywhere on tivo's website to download the latest version without actually buying it!


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> They can't really do that. They have to have a way for paying customers to redownload the installer if they get a new PC, etc... Unless they do a whole log-in license system like Norton they'll have to have a public download link.
> 
> The main reason they got rid of the free version is not to make more money but because Windows 8 does not include an MPEG-2 decoder by default. So people installing the free version were not guaranteed to be able to play .tivo files on their PC. The Plus version includes a MPEG-2 decoder so with it they can guarantee files will play. It's more of a support decision then anything else.


Is there a (free) Mpeg-2 decoder that can be downloaded to a PC with Windows 8 ? I recently bought a PC (which is why I need to download/install Tivo Desktop again) with Windows 8 pre-loaded. I am debating whether to use the O/S or start over with Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jdp said:


> Was running Desktop Plus 2.8.3 on Windows 7. Hard drive failure. The only place I had the program files stored was the failed hard drive. I can find my key in my account but don't have the download files. Chat with TiVo online indicates that I have to buy a new copy for $16.99. Principle of the thing is just wrong. Any ideas on how to get the program files that I can activate with my paid key?


I purchased a license as soon as you could purchases a license (for Pro). However, that was before they emailed the key, as well as before it went into their computer system which would allow them to the see you bought a key, as well as you being able to see it from your own TiVo account.

As you may have guessed, I lost the printout of the key, and the computer it was installed on, where I could've re-obtained the key, suffered a fatal hard drive self-destruct.

Due to this, they forced me to purchases a new key (license).

Now, I have an email, with my key, and I can get it through the TiVo website, when logged in.

I was supposed to get accredit back for the new license key purchase, but am still waiting for it to post to my debit card.

EDIT/ADD: I received the credit back, after a few days.
END of EDIT.

This was my ONLY option, according to the multiple CSRs I spoke with, chatted with, and emailed between.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MrFSU said:


> Is that 2.8.3 the latest version? I'm trying to reinstall (have a key for desktop plus I bought back in 2008) and couldn't fine anywhere on tivo's website to download the latest version without actually buying it!


Yes.


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

I saved our key as a .txt file on a USB drive plus it's secured on Skydrive cloud as an extra backup. Including a recent copy of TivoDesktop.exe


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Thos19 said:


> Is there a (free) Mpeg-2 decoder that can be downloaded to a PC with Windows 8 ? I recently bought a PC (which is why I need to download/install Tivo Desktop again) with Windows 8 pre-loaded. I am debating whether to use the O/S or start over with Windows 7 Pro.


There are codec packs with free MPEG-2 decoders.

If you're going to stick with Win8 I highly recommend Start8 and ModernMix by StarDock. They're only $5/ea and they significantly improve the Win8 experience. Start8 adds a Win7 style start menu and allows you to boot directly to the Desktop. ModernMix allows you to run Metro style apps in standard windows and put icons for them on your desktop or in the Start menu. Makes the transition from Win7 to Win8 a lot smoother.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> There are codec packs with free MPEG-2 decoders.
> 
> If you're going to stick with Win8 I highly recommend Start8 and ModernMix by StarDock. They're only $5/ea and they significantly improve the Win8 experience. Start8 adds a Win7 style start menu and allows you to boot directly to the Desktop. ModernMix allows you to run Metro style apps in standard windows and put icons for them on your desktop or in the Start menu. Makes the transition from Win7 to Win8 a lot smoother.


ModernMix is sheer genius. And right now there's a bundle of Start8 and ModernMix, so I only paid $7.99 for the pair.

Thanks very much!


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I had to replace my laptop shortly after Win8 launch. Unfortunately it was too far after the launch for me to find a Win7 machine. I was close to buying a new Win 7 license because I couldn't stand the Metro/Modern interface.

Fortunately being a long time Stardock cusomer (OS2 days) I tried Start8 and ModernMix. Wow, great products.

Now I have the best of Win7 and Win8 on one machine.

Bob


----------



## relrobber (Feb 25, 2006)

HP still offers some Win7 laptops. I almost bought one this week, but ended up going w/ Win8.


----------

